# Bought some new gear last year (Burton & Homeschool) and both are falling apart...



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You don't need a thread to tell you how to do this. You got this.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> You don't need a thread to tell you how to do this. You got this.


:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> the Burton pants are* torn *right along one of the side seams.


'Torn' and 'falling apart' are two completely different things and any customer service representative from any company will tell you the exact same thing. 

'Falling Apart' means there was a manufacturer defect and the product would be covered under most warranties. 

'Torn' means you ripped the material through your own fault - this is not a reason to have a product repaired/replaced under warranty.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

PlanB said:


> 'Torn' and 'falling apart' are two completely different things and any customer service representative from any company will tell you the exact same thing.
> 
> 'Falling Apart' means there was a manufacturer defect and the product would be covered under most warranties.
> 
> 'Torn' means you ripped the material through your own fault - this is not a reason to have a product repaired/replaced under warranty.


semantics, really. they are falling apart AT THE SEAM. 

not due to any fault of my own. 

if they were torn elsewhere, i could understand. but it's fairly evident there was weak stitching that lead to the issue.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If they don't take them back have someone repair them. Sewing isn't some lost art. There are still tons of people around who can fix it for pretty cheap.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> semantics, really. they are falling apart AT THE SEAM.
> 
> not due to any fault of my own.
> 
> if they were torn elsewhere, i could understand. but it's fairly evident there was weak stitching that lead to the issue.


I'm not arguing with you, just trying to help you out. 

Tell the manufacturer customer service rep that they're 'torn' and see what they tell you? Or you can say from the beginning that the stitching has come apart (which isn't a tear) and then see what the customer service rep says - you'll likely get two completely different responses so it isn't 'semantics' at all really.

As you can understand, many manufacturer customer service reps are actively looking for ways to deny your warranty claim - saying the product is 'torn' is almost guaranteeing you get denied immediately.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

PlanB said:


> I'm not arguing with you, just trying to help you out.
> 
> Tell the manufacturer customer service rep that they're 'torn' and see what they tell you? Or you can say from the beginning that the stitching has come apart (which isn't a tear) and then see what the customer service rep says - you'll likely get two completely different responses so it isn't 'semantics' at all really.
> 
> As you can understand, many manufacturer customer service reps are actively looking for ways to deny your warranty claim - saying the product is 'torn' is almost guaranteeing you get denied immediately.


Listen to this man! He's right! >


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

PlanB said:


> njfastlfie said:
> 
> 
> > semantics, really. they are falling apart AT THE SEAM.
> ...


Thanks. Should have provided photo evidence to back up my original post.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> Thanks. Should have provided photo evidence to back up my original post.


Based on that photo (which helps a lot) I can recommend that you tell the warranty dept. that the stitching came apart on its own under minimal 'normal usage'. Also, make sure you clarify if they will pay for shipping (including return shipping) for the item and take care of repairs at no cost to you - because if not, from my experience, you'd be better off just paying a seamstress as F00bar mentioned above, to sew that back together with a better job than the factory did in the first place. I have a regular seamstress I use where I live and I can tell you she'd be charging me about $10.00 to fix that. So unless Burton (I think you said Burton) is going to cover your shipping and repair costs for free then just get it fixed your self unfortunately. 

I'm telling you this from my experience as my roommate for two years was a warranty department representative from a high-end mountaineering company which is still around. Their warranty protocols were pretty much the industry standard and still had so many people trying to 'cheat' them out of free fixes and so forth as you can imagine.

Unless they're covering all the costs of the repair for free just pay the $10.00 as a cost of doing business and move on - sucks because you want what you pay for (functioning garment) but even if they agree to pay you might be without the pants for weeks so why bother (they know that too by the way).


----------



## Loftness (Feb 19, 2014)

I also wear a Homeschool parka and Burton pants, and both have held up perfectly for two years now. So I'd say unless you were doing something abnormal it's some bad luck to have two falling apart. Contact them, explain it, you'll be good. I'd be absolutely shocked if Burton even bats an eye, they're such a big company. Homeschool is small enough that they wouldn't want their stuff out there falling to pieces. 

....so stop posting and give them a call. :wink:


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

PlanB said:


> Based on that photo (which helps a lot) I can recommend that you tell the warranty dept. that the stitching came apart on its own under minimal 'normal usage'. Also, make sure you clarify if they will pay for shipping (including return shipping) for the item and take care of repairs at no cost to you - because if not, from my experience, you'd be better off just paying a seamstress as F00bar mentioned above, to sew that back together with a better job than the factory did in the first place. I have a regular seamstress I use where I live and I can tell you she'd be charging me about $10.00 to fix that. So unless Burton (I think you said Burton) is going to cover your shipping and repair costs for free then just get it fixed your self unfortunately.
> 
> I'm telling you this from my experience as my roommate for two years was a warranty department representative from a high-end mountaineering company which is still around. Their warranty protocols were pretty much the industry standard and still had so many people trying to 'cheat' them out of free fixes and so forth as you can imagine.
> 
> Unless they're covering all the costs of the repair for free just pay the $10.00 as a cost of doing business and move on - sucks because you want what you pay for (functioning garment) but even if they agree to pay you might be without the pants for weeks so why bother (they know that too by the way).



just called. basically seems like going to a seamstress is the best method. CS told me that they could initiate a warranty claim but that'd it'd take a month or so to fix and shipping is on me.


----------

